# Brockton PD



## xterra55 (Mar 15, 2007)

Does anyone know if they are hiring? Also would someone have a better chance if they spoke another language?


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

They have 7 in the academy now. More to come soon. They did call for cape-verdean speaking list before.


----------

